# input output jacks



## Gernot (Jun 19, 2020)

I'm new to this, so please forgive my ignorance. I'm about to wire up the input/output jacks on the Zapper. On the wiring diagram the diagram depicts the jacks with a larger black section and a smaller grey section. The wire from the larger black section goes down to the middle section of the stomp switch and the wires from the grey sections go to inputs on the main board, close to where the LED is. Can I assume that the wires coming from the black section and going to the stomp breakout board are the ground leads - meaning that they connect to the ground leads on the jack?


----------



## Robert (Jun 19, 2020)

The wires going from the jacks (Tip) to the 3PDT are the signal wires.    

The two shorter wires going from the jacks (Sleeve) to the top of the PCB are the grounds.


----------



## Gernot (Jun 19, 2020)

Thanks for the quick reply! I appreciate it.


----------

